# Mortal Kombat X(2015)



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

(March Friday Livestream alert) This thread will contain spoilers.

MK10 takes place over a span of 25 years after MK9

[spoiler=Debut trailer]Debut CGI Trailer:




[/spoiler]

[spoiler=Newest gameplay trailer](NEW)Official gameplay trailer




[/spoiler]

Raw early gameplay: [spoiler= Fatalities]




 20mins




 Scorpion vs Ferra/Torr




 Sub Zero vs Scorpion




 D'Vorah




 Cassie vs Kotal Kahn [/spoiler]
Raiden reveal demo +Fatality: 




[spoiler=Sickness/Fatalities/dialogue]Kano reveal demo: 



Scorp v.s Sub / Kano full Fatality v.s Raiden: 



9min footage w/interview: 



Combo video: 



Scorpion's full fatality: 



[/spoiler]
Tumblr Gifs: [spoiler=] http://38.media.tumblr.com/163aab6c0d8912413c9b1028a7d79f7a/tumblr_n93484VHyS1rc75zuo1_250.gif
http://31.media.tumblr.com/288165bdf3e2f1bf5e23c9731572945d/tumblr_n9fmpye7rM1rc75zuo1_400.gif
http://38.media.tumblr.com/00a66baf6cbb95fb0232bda9b96746e1/tumblr_n94uqc2cga1rc75zuo1_400.gif
http://33.media.tumblr.com/c0cbd72f561b81a8baca05414562856c/tumblr_n7zodv1hF31rc75zuo1_250.gif[/spoiler]

Graphics: [spoiler=]
Cassie https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....8148_769162536448479_477135047542982700_n.jpg
Cassie2 http://i.imgur.com/C6IadYB.png
[/spoiler]

Update videos: [spoiler= sep-17]
sep-17 



[/spoiler]


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

NetherRealm Studios always releases their fighting games in April, which I love! Q1-Q2 2015 is going to be packed with great games. 

Mortal Kombat X looks brilliant. This will be the first Mortal Kombat that I must have at launch. I've been reading on Mortal Kombat's lore and watching some of the scenes in Mk9 to catch up.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Forgive me if there's another thread, I do not do not' the see one. This thread will contain every nut fondling' spoiler ever known to man and every flower rash' ever held to a sash.
> 
> MK10 takes place after DUN DUN DUN... MK9 and proceeds through a story span of 25 years later. It is assumed most Kombatants have passed in one form or another, and expected to see much older original kast members, along with introducing more new kharacters than any MK ever before.
> 
> ...


It looks cool but the video is much better when I mute it the CGI trailer I mean.:blank

Really am looking forward to this though it's one of the only games coming to PS4/X-Box One that I actually want to play.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to mention for those who may want to know; apparently Scorpion has a mustache when you use his fatality on another Scorpion.

I'm a bit nervous about this MK. The last one was the best selling yet and was very good with a pretty darn good story mode. But they had over 20 years of tweaking and needling that retold story, of course it was good. But this is a completely new thing with new characters.

They have problems with new characters and new story. MKD was a bit of a cluster duck.' But MKA was unquestionably a cluster goose with asthma. Best case scenario, imo, is for this to go the MK4 route, just to keep its momentum going.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I enjoyed MK9, although I still haven't played that much of it since buying it a while ago. This one is looking pretty good so far so I'll probably end up grabbing it as well.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

some new footage of new x-rays.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Quan Chi is in the game! And looks better than ever.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Mortal Kombat X livestreaming*

Livestream Wed(tomorrow) 5pm central on Twitch. Just a heads up.

Edit: (here)


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Missed playing MK9, damn if I'm missing X


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

New Modes; story clips 



 Brutality confirmed. "Faction Kill" new ality?

Check out the MKX comic on amazon.

Roster thus far: Scorpion, Sub Zero, Raiden, Kung Lao, Kitana, Quan Chi, Kano, Reptile, Ermac, Goro.
New Characters: Cassie Cage, Kotal Khan, D'vorah, Ferra+Torr...

Comic appearances with potential chances: Frost, Fujin, Jax's daughter/niece, Erron Black(cowboy looking bad guy), Scorpion's apprentice, Melinna.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

It's probably weird being excited for a Mortal Kombat game for it's story but NetherRealm Studios has shown with Mortal Kombat 9 and Injustice that fighting games can actually have really engaging stories! So I'm just hoping that they continue that trend here.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Stream videos*

More new stuff.
Part 1 



Part 2


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

New stream Feb 26. on Twitch. This stream heavily hints on showcasing Brutalities, which'd mark the first time they've been in a game since they were introduced in MK trilogy.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Brutalities are back after more than a decade. But they're very different. Like mini old-school fatalities. Only there's over 100 of them.
[spoiler=Brutalities]



[/spoiler]


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

New story trailer coming in 12 minutes!


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

If you missed the trailer:


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting it. I'm still a bit on edge about the story to be honest. And it may just be me, but I can't stand when the characters of MK wear so much darn armor! It doesn't fit to me, but i'll get past it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Brutalities are back after more than a decade. But they're very different. Like mini old-school fatalities. Only there's over 100 of them.
> [spoiler=Brutalities]
> 
> 
> ...


Kitana's alive? But she died in story-mode in the last game. Along with many fighters against Sindel. I think Sindel and Nightwolf survived that magic-'sposion, though. And maybe even Noob.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Kitana's alive? But she died in story-mode in the last game. Along with many fighters against Sindel. I think Sindel and Nightwolf survived that magic-'sposion, though. And maybe even Noob.


Something revived her and the others. In the new trailer you'll see her almost zombie like for a short clip.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Something revived her and the others. In the new trailer you'll see her almost zombie like for a short clip.


Ah, ok. Shinnok is the God of Death, so that being said, we may see a vengeful Liu Kang. Not like we haven't seen him as a zombie before.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

i dont have many youtube people i like watching but this guy max is on point also a very good player on ki https://www.youtube.com/user/Miles923


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Well most likely Jax, Sonya, and Johnny Cage are playable characters. Some images of them have surfaced and one of the achievements for the game involves winning 50 matches against a fighter's relative

http://www.lazygamer.net/xbox-360/jax-sonya-and-johnny-cage-leak-out-of-mortal-kombat-x/


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

aGenericUsername said:


> Well most likely Jax, Sonya, and Johnny Cage are playable characters. Some images of them have surfaced and one of the achievements for the game involves winning 50 matches against a fighter's relative
> 
> http://www.lazygamer.net/xbox-360/jax-sonya-and-johnny-cage-leak-out-of-mortal-kombat-x/


Wasn't this MK supposed to be half new half old? Seems like the majority of the roster are old characters as of now.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Wasn't this MK supposed to be half new half old? Seems like the majority of the roster are old characters as of now.


I'm sure they want to keep some surprises. Also, with the Jax, Sonya and Johnny thing, it seems in this timeline its Jax and Sonya, not Sonya and Johnny, since their daughter is a fighter in the game. Though she uses Johnny's green plasma toss attack. Hrm. I actually thought Jax was dead in the first one. Sonya and Johnny were the only ones that got up from Sindel's vicious attack. Maybe she was fighting preggers? (Shame on her! Tsk.  )

But yea, I've also heard that with Shinnok in play, some deceased characters will rise again.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Stream this Friday. Seems to be a storyline stream. Wonder how much they'll show.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

^ Good' man! Just woke up to post it. Now to watch!

Alright. They actually look funner to play as than Cassie. My only question is - since when did Johnny become Shao Kahn?


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Jason Vorhees confirmed in Kombat pack along with 2 klassic MK characters and another guest.






Also Shinnok is confirmed playable (pretty much) because the kombat pack features an extra skin for him, and if you didn't already know Kenshi is in the game too.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Cage
Sonya Blade
Cassie Cage
D'Vorah
Ferra/Torr
Scorpion
Sub Zero
Quan Chi
Ermac
Jacqueline Briggs
Kenshi
Shinnok
Kano
Kitana 
Kotal Kahn
Kung Lao
Kung Jin
Mileena
Raiden 
Reptile
Takashi Takeda

.. So if there are 24 in the main cast that means 3 to go... I assume Jax and Erron Black (from comics) and who knows else.

Not in main cast:
Goro (pre-order)
Jason Vorhees (Kombat Pack)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

[spoiler=]



[/spoiler]
This is the most amazing' thing I've seen in years! YEARS!!! And I haven't even finished watching.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

i just want luv said:


> [spoiler=]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Was that on the stream yesterday? I missed it


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

aGenericUsername said:


> Nice! Was that on the stream yesterday? I missed it


Pretty sure, but I missed the stream too, so idk. But it's awesome.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

http://testyourmight.com/threads/mo...lay-and-fatality-screenshot-more.48946/page-2


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Kombat Kast today! They will be showing off Mileena since the title is "Whips, Sais and a little Surprise"

Little Surprise might be Goro?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Live stream vid*

[spoiler=Mileena & Takeda]



[/spoiler]
"Quitality" is the new "ality". It's pretty lame imo, but to online heads it might mean something.
Everything else is great.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Mileena's new design looks horrible.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of many things in this MK, but Mileena's design isn't one of them. I think MK is going way too overload with superhero aspects and has completely left behind the "mortal" martial arts in Mortal Kombat. But I digress.

Predator, Jason, Tanya, Tremor are your DLCs. Friday is a new stream.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Liu Kang confirmed in new trailer


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

3 characters going to be shown in today's stream. Erron black is one... don't know about the other two. They won't be showing Sonya and I doubt Goro either.

I'll have to miss this stream too


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Are the fatalities just as brutal?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Some of them, yes.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Sub Zero's second fatality


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

25mins of Story Mode
[spoiler=]




extra: 



[/spoiler]


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Soon.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't have the money to put down on this now, but I do plan on getting it eventually.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

From the overall opinion, seems like I was right about being concerned of the story. It wasn't anywhere near as good as MK9 or MKD, and it just felt incomplete, random, and fanfare-galore to me. It's like they rebooted the MK story and in just the second reboot we're back to almost needing another reboot. Almost a Soul Calibur 5 vibe here.

But that's just the story mode, and I'm a story kinda person. From what I hear, it's a darn great game. Even though as a life long MK fanatic, I have many negatives about MK10, I won't flood this with my gripes.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Full story mode. W/commentary.
[spoiler=]



[/spoiler]


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

This runs like **** on PC.


----------

